# Where do you get your yarn?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone know of a place to get earth tones? I have been searching the internet for yarn to make a scarf. I can't find any brand that has all the colors I need. I don't want to mix and match types. I'm open to acrylics, wool blends, most anything except cotton, I don't think cotton would make a good scarf. I want sport, DK, or other medium weight but can use worsted if thats all I can find. Here are the colors I'm searching for;
Khaki/green
light brown
wine/purple
red
grey
yellow/gold
beige
They need to be soft warm colors, not bright primary colors. All the yarns I'm finding are too bright. Any ideas of where to look? Thanks.
Carol M


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Try the Fiber Forum above this one.. they can dye and even spin yarn that you need. Or even post asking to purchase in Barter Board.

If commerical, I've been buying from www.knitpicks.com recently, and a local nice yarn shop.

Those would seem to fit your description better than Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and Walmart.

Angie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The wool mill I use makes lovely yarn in a lot of different colours.

www.customwoolenmills.com

The heathery ones are very earth toney.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I used to score mine...errr..purchase mine from the Caron factory in Rochelle, IL...then they had to close it and I had to go to a different pusher...errrr...store.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

www.knitpicks.com sells dye able yarn. Dying yarn yourself is loads of fun.

It's too bad you don't want black. I have some nice handspun black yarn.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love knitpicks,,good yarn, good prices. I've used their "wool of the Andes" yarn for a lot of projects,,it a worted weight yarn and comes in tons of colors.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

As for arcylics Vanna's Choice makes nice muted colors that are earthy. I started buying that for charity hats and so far am happy with it. We have Hobby Lobby here but am sure you don't have it were you are, but they carry a lot of different colors. Lion Brand makes it. I buy yarn at Hobby Lobby for charity projects and we have a yarn store that carries wool, alpaca and blends--don't like ordering online.


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out hyenacart.com. I get most of my goodies from there from yarn to soaps etc. 
Almost all are good work at home moms too just like you and me.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I agree with knitpicks.com as they have a lovely selection of earthy colors. Or have somebody dye it for you in fiber of choice.

Here's a link to Vanna's yarn (worsted acrylic-very soft)
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/yarn-lion-vanna.html


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

try patternworks.com


----------



## Kittencaboodle (Apr 3, 2009)

Etsy.com, in the supplies section might have the colors you're looking for.


----------

